# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  Cara pemakaian elbayou

## imm4nuel

Siang om2 semua

Mau nanya soal pemakaian elbayou
Ikan sy kena penyakit bercak putih dan bodynya jd ky merah.

Sy pakai elbayou+garam. 
Mau nanya cara pemakaian apakah dengan cara ganti sbagian air trus ksh elbayou lagi atau gimana ya om

Ud makan 2 korban penyakit ini  :: 

Mohon infonya makasih

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## imm4nuel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## imm4nuel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## imm4nuel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

